# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  ЗКГУ Перевод Сотрудников к другому работодателю при реорганизации путем присоединения

## asyaova

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, как осуществить перевод сотрудника к другому работодателю при реорганизации путем присоединения сотрудников (не ликвидация)? То есть, нужно, чтобы у сотрудников ничего не менялось, перенеслись переводом доходы, чтобы была возможность рассчитывать по среднему, при переводе документом «перевод к другому работодателю» данная информация не переносится, приходится при начислнениях по среднему  все забивать вручную. 
К сожалению, каких-то специальных средств для автоматизации этого процесса нет. 
Может быть у кого-то есть обработка какая-то?

----------


## Moskva5

Есть обработка, стучитесь в личку

----------

